# What's Frome like?



## Augie March (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like I might be getting a job there and wondering if it was a decent or relatively cheap place to live or whether it'd be better to live in Bristol or Bath and commute down to Frome for work?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 10, 2007)

Frome's very quiet, but it's lovely round there. Depends if you'd spend half  your life travelling to Bristol or Bath for jollies.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 10, 2007)

No idea, but it is a good word to say...

"Frome"

 



Mind you, it does sound like it should be some kind of unfortunate canine ailment.....


"....He contracted frome and I had to have him put down"


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2007)

We were thinking about moving there at one point. Has train service but not regular one. Cheap to rent lovely little cottages ie on St Catherine Hill (I think) a lovely steep cobbled hill filled with arty poncey shops and cafes. 
 Some nice pubs and lovely countryside around and can be in Bath in about fifteen to twenty mins. Huuge carboot nearby at Standerwick market
 Fab cheese shops and some nice little independent delis etc. Like a rougher baby Bath


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 10, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Like a rougher baby Bath


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

>


I was thinking after I had written it that it sounded like a cheese


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2007)

Its pronounced Froom

Not a bad little place, I know a few peeps from there and they are sound as - they're all moving though cos its pretty quiet


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2007)

It's got a nice station with a cool notable timber roof and is one of the two oldest through-train stations still in operation in Britain.
And that's a _tobjyug fact!_






http://www.engineering-timelines.com/scripts/engineeringItem.asp?id=626


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2007)

full of nutters


----------



## chymaera (Jul 10, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Looks like I might be getting a job there and wondering if it was a decent or relatively cheap place to live or whether it'd be better to live in Bristol or Bath and commute down to Frome for work?



If you drink plenty of the rough cider that is the same colour as brake fluid you won't notice what Frome is like.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jul 10, 2007)

Isn't it the new Totnes?


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2007)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Isn't it the new Totnes?



you mean half and half blue rinse tories and yoghurt weavers?


----------



## Iam (Jul 10, 2007)

I wouldn't want to commute there from Bristol.

Nice enough town, though.

Good gigs at the Cheese & Grain, too.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't we talk about the station? It's got a lovely wooden roof.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 10, 2007)

Pee Wee Ellis lives there!


----------



## Augie March (Jul 11, 2007)

Ta very muchly all.  

Think it may be a case of moving to Bristol if I do get the job as I probably will spend a fair amount of time down there on teh jollies.  

Checked on the trainline website and the commute to and from Bristol doesn't seem too grim, 2 hours a day there and back. Could be worse and I can always look for work in Bristol while I'm there.

Oh, and that IS a lovely wooden roof on the station.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 11, 2007)

You should drive. All roads lead to Frome.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 11, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> You should drive. All roads lead to Frome.



boom tish!  

Is that job with the same company your with now Augie?


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2007)

In fairness, I commute 2 hours a day (by bus) and never leave Bristol, so that's not too bad.


----------



## JTG (Jul 11, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> In fairness, I commute 2 hours a day (by bus) and never leave Bristol, so that's not too bad.



when did you move to Bristol?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 11, 2007)

there's an annual frome cheese show

that's got to be worth there for


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> when did you move to Bristol?



 

I have a Bristol postcode...


----------



## jigotai (Jul 11, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> I have a Bristol postcode...



So does Thornbury... this proves NOTHING


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2007)

Heh. 

Thornbury's alright for a cream tea, but beyond that, it's a bit Smalltown England for my liking.

Saying that, I've only ever been to Frome that one time. Sturdy_Wrists is yer man for the Somerset country-pile type of info...


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 12, 2007)

My first impression of the station was been hurried out of it by the stationmaster person just as I got off the train.

She wanted to get us out quickly so she could close it for lunch!




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Can't we talk about the station? It's got a lovely wooden roof.


----------



## JTG (Jul 12, 2007)

She was probably fed up of all the people standing about staring at the roof


----------



## Augie March (Jul 12, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Is that job with the same company your with now Augie?



Aye. Job is pretty much the same as what I do, but at least it'll give me a base in the area for me to find something else.

Or maybe I'll never escape the long tentacles of the evil insurance devil.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Aye. Job is pretty much the same as what I do, but at least it'll give me a base in the area for me to find something else.
> 
> Or maybe I'll never escape the long tentacles of the evil insurance devil.



Lets see what Incincere Dave has to say - 






 -- I PREDICT A LONG AND FULFILLING CAREER, BEST OF LUCK TO ALL INVOLVED!!


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 12, 2007)

Frome has this place http://www.cheeseandgrain.co.uk/Mainpage.htm  which is the home of EndorseIt Indoors.

Its by far and away the best thing about Frome.

There is an interesting record shop as well - only place I've seen pre-recorded cassettes on sale for ages  !


----------



## ziconess (Jul 16, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> full of nutters



Innit!

Half of them seem to think its is some sort of giant alien attractor.  

Strange place.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 16, 2007)

Thing is with Frome like my home town, it's almost close enough to Bristol that you can do stuff there but its deep enough in Somerset to be Somerset. iykwim.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2007)

It's quite nice, and there are some nice places to eat, drink and go for coffee. Personaly I get bored shitless of it in about 30 minutes but it is fairly cheap and not really that rough when you consider the other shitty little villages around Bath. 
Mind you I find Bath as boring as hell these days but if you do want to go to clubs and do the big social thing live there and commute. I think as much as I hate to admit it I would go for the quiet life in Frome and enjoy not having to travel far to work. 
My brother seems to like living in Frome and still has no problem doing the gay party boy thing one way or another so maybe it's ok.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Thing is with Frome like my home town, it's almost close enough to Bristol that you can do stuff there but its deep enough in Somerset to be Somerset. iykwim.


Is everyone here from the west?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2007)

jigotai said:
			
		

> So does Thornbury... this proves NOTHING


 i went out with a girl from thornbury, years ago, it wasn't in bristol then imo


----------



## JTG (Jul 17, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i went out with a girl from thornbury, years ago, it wasn't in bristol then imo



It still isn't. We don't want it.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 17, 2007)

I get around Atomic Suplex.  

Interesting about your brother.
Being a puff in rural Somerset isn't exactly a bunch of laughs, only county in England without a gay bar if I recall. 
Though things are slightly different now with the tintin and shizzle.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I get around Atomic Suplex.
> 
> Interesting about your brother.
> Being a puff in rural Somerset isn't exactly a bunch of laughs, only county in England without a gay bar if I recall.
> Though things are slightly different now with the tintin and shizzle.



Well to be fair I think he's had a hard time of it, but he's not really the 'blue oyster bar' type anyway.


----------



## Isambard (Jul 17, 2007)

I think once you are older (say over 25 or so) then you can live in a small town being gay. But to be honest anyone coming out I'd advise them to find a way out of the small towns. Somerset isn't exactly liberal in that sense.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> It still isn't. We don't want it.


it was pretty dull tbh


----------



## Isambard (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a rough idea where it was so I just looked for Thornbury o the map.
It's even more remote than Yate!


----------



## jigotai (Jul 18, 2007)

It's a wyrd stretch of land, that which is trapped east of the Severn, west of the M5 and north of Bristol. Mainly flat and featureless, the ditches flood annually, making the place look half reclaimed from the sea. They breath the combined pollution of the motorways and Avonmouth, but thankfully the nuclear power plant has shut down now.

I worked there for 4 year, and still feel a little touched by the area now. In a dirty way. 

(And what sort of fucking county is South Gloucestershire? No major city, and the council offices in Thornbury and Yate. The only benefit was the cheaper council tax...)


----------



## JTG (Jul 18, 2007)

South Glos is a very strange area. It was bodged together from Kingswood and Northavon when Avon was abolished. Bristol did attempt a land grab at the time, arguing that it would make far more sense for Filton, Kingswood, Hanham etc etc to be in the city rather than a weird half rural half urban boomerang shaped neither here nor there local authority.

For once, BCC was right - those areas should be in Bristol but they're not and it makes no sense.


----------



## Iam (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't *actually* live in Thornbury...


----------



## Isambard (Jul 18, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> For once, BCC was right



I think I have to go for a lie down now!


----------



## catinthehat (Jul 19, 2007)

In addition to the interesting station roof some of the streets have little rivery things running through them - in the middle of the pavement.

I ran away to Frome when I was 15 due to being besotted by "Dereck James Disco" s assistant.  But his mum put milk bottles on the table so I went home.  It was in the seventies.


----------



## panpete (Jul 23, 2007)

Frome is lovely.

My mate lives there, but I dont know any locals, so cant say if its friendly or not.

Its not quiet enough to be dead, and has a lovely atmosphere.


----------



## Augie March (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like I've managed to get the job, but decided against moving to Frome and going to up sticks to Bristol instead, seeing as I'll probably end up spending my time there.

Incidentally, the whole situation reminds me of Hot Fuzz. I'm going to work from a big department in a big building to a tiny little branch with 2 people in it in this quaint little village.

*makes note to self to bring loads of guns*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2007)

Good for you. well done etc


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> I don't *actually* live in Thornbury...



i went out with a girl from thornbury
 

i also got dumped by a girl from thornbury


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 14, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Looks like I've managed to get the job, but decided against moving to Frome and going to up sticks to Bristol instead, seeing as I'll probably end up spending my time there.
> 
> Incidentally, the whole situation reminds me of Hot Fuzz. I'm going to work from a big department in a big building to a tiny little branch with 2 people in it in this quaint little village.
> 
> *makes note to self to bring loads of guns*



So you've finally made it to the Wild West. Congrats! When's the move?


----------



## Augie March (Sep 14, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> So you've finally made it to the Wild West. Congrats! When's the move?



They pretty much said I can start when I want so it all depends on how the house hunting goes really. I'm thinking mid-oct/early-nov.

Think this all calls for a few quiet drinks in celebration next week.


----------

